# end wrenches



## cornshucker

Mikes post on the cool tools was good I have a set of the polished Craftsman wrenches all the way up to 1 1/2. Does anyone out there make a reasonably priced set of Metric up to about 35 mm. You can find plenty from about 8-18 but none up to 32-35 I guess you have to buy them Individually. I am talking only American made Imports need not apply. Should not have been nothing metric ever allowed in U. S. to start with but that another subject for another day. Would love to have a complete set up to about 35 MM.


----------



## haybaler101

Metric would not be so bad if the whole machine was metric. New Holland is really good about giving you a good mix of metric and SAE bolts on their equipment. Just about have to carry both sets of wrenches or at least a metric adjustable wrench, ha ha. I have found that you can use a metric wrench on SAE bolts because their are so many more size increments, but SAE on metric does not work.


----------



## Teslan

haybaler101 said:


> Metric would not be so bad if the whole machine was metric. New Holland is really good about giving you a good mix of metric and SAE bolts on their equipment. Just about have to carry both sets of wrenches or at least a metric adjustable wrench, ha ha. I have found that you can use a metric wrench on SAE bolts because their are so many more size increments, but SAE on metric does not work.


Never tried a metric on SAE, but have had to restrain myself many times from trying to hard using SAE on metric and risk stripping nuts.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

My Snap-on sockets in 3/4 drive have both metric and inch markings on them . Also if you use six point sockets and wrenches on those cross over metric or badly rusted bolts you are less likely to strip the head off.


----------



## urednecku

I was told years ago IF you had a full set of standard...*by the 64th's*... you would have the metrics covered.

Probably would cost ya more than a set of metrics, but would have all you needed between smallest & largest sizes ya had.


----------



## mlappin

13mm and half inch interchange readily. A 14mm will fit a 3/8" that is slightly rounded off that a SAE 12 point might slip on. I have a few impact sockets that are marked both 19mm and 1/2".


----------



## rjmoses

Somebody, and I can't remember who, was selling a single wrench set that would fit SAE/metric/box/???, etc. I thought it was Sears, but I can't find it now.

I spend way too much time screwing around with things because there is a lack of standardization, or, in computers, thousands of "standards". I hate wasting my time looking for a SAE wrench only to find out that I needed a metric.

Rant's done!

Ralph

Now back to our regularly scheduled confusion.


----------



## AndyL

cornshucker said:


> I am talking only American made Imports need not apply.


Have you close look at the Craftsman. My son feels the same about American made. He bought some new Craftsman combo wrenches and guess what was stamped on them. Yep, made n china


----------



## Vol

cornshucker said:


> . Does anyone out there make a reasonably priced set of Metric up to about 35 mm. You can find plenty from about 8-18 but none up to 32-35 I guess you have to buy them Individually. I am talking only American made


I bought some large metrics on ebay over a year ago.....had to buy in a couple of groups to get the bigger ones....3-4 groups....but I got them bought reasonable and bought some large SAE's as well at that time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> Metric would not be so bad if the whole machine was metric. New Holland is really good about giving you a good mix of metric and SAE bolts on their equipment.


I believe about all of em are pulling that crap now....very frustrating.

Regards, Mike


----------



## eam77

I bought a set of metric/SAE combination wrenches from Lowe's. Kobalt brand. These wrenches have an unusual cut on the box end, but, even though I was skeptical, these wrenches work amazingly well. However, overall, I prefer the exact specific wrench for the specific application.

I do no work for hire, so it is not reasonable to buy a lot of high-end high-cost tools, but, the few SnapOn and MAC tools I have are really a pleasure to use. I find Craftsman, Kobalt, and others to be a mixed bag---- some are nearly as good as SnapOn and MAC, some are a big step down.


----------



## slowzuki

I'm also looking for big metric combination wrenches, I top out at 28 mm. Can't get 3/4 drive sockets on everything. A few of the big sae wrenches cross over perfectly but not all.


----------



## mlappin

Really fun is when a few things use metric allen wrenches and standard.


----------



## hog987

mlappin said:


> Really fun is when a few things use metric allen wrenches and standard.


Allan wrenches usually are not too bad its the 5 and or 6 point stars that are either standard or metric. I have this funny one on the injector pump on my tractor. Its the timing cover and it was leaking a bit of diesel. Nothing I have seems to fit to try to tighten it a bit. Unless its a special one that they want you to buy??


----------



## mlappin

hog987 said:


> Allan wrenches usually are not too bad its the 5 and or 6 point stars that are either standard or metric. I have this funny one on the injector pump on my tractor. Its the timing cover and it was leaking a bit of diesel. Nothing I have seems to fit to try to tighten it a bit. Unless its a special one that they want you to buy??


It might be a special one they DON'T want you to buy as in a anti tamperproof head.

Advance the timing a little and turn up the smoke screw and buh bye warranty.

I had a cover on a Bosch pump on one of tractors, silly thing was leaking, had some odd ball head on em that nothing would fit, took a dremel with a little cutting disc and cut slots in em and used a regular screwdriver to get the cotton pickers out. Replaced with metric allen head bolts.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Fastenal sells metric wrenches up to 50 mm. USA made (I think). Looks like the larger sizes are not available in sets - have to buy individually. Big $$.

Gary


----------



## cornshucker

I have noticed that the Craftsman old type combination wrenches they will still sell in a set 1/4 to 1 1/4 but the metric is only up top 18 or 19 MM. Dad has a set of old Craftsman and a set of SK he bought back in the 60s that have a 19/32 in them I always wondered what that was for. Mike is right about shopping on ebay and getting them, that is where I got most of my bigger Snap on combination wrenches. Just had to buy them one or two at a time. Previous posters right about some equipment having SAE and metric both, real pain in the butt.


----------



## slowzuki

Every old set has a 19/32, have a bunch of them in the box. Can't think if I've ever used them.

The regular cheap metric sets in Canada top out at 24 mm. Princess auto carries big chinese sets to 50 mm but I've got no experience with them.



cornshucker said:


> I have noticed that the Craftsman old type combination wrenches they will still sell in a set 1/4 to 1 1/4 but the metric is only up top 18 or 19 MM. Dad has a set of old Craftsman and a set of SK he bought back in the 60s that have a 19/32 in them I always wondered what that was for. Mike is right about shopping on ebay and getting them, that is where I got most of my bigger Snap on combination wrenches. Just had to buy them one or two at a time. Previous posters right about some equipment having SAE and metric both, real pain in the butt.


----------



## askinner

For the bigger wrenches (we call em spanners), I bought snap-on in the black industrial finish. A lot cheaper than chrome.


----------



## carcajou

I have Proto up to 50mm. They make a set up to 32mm and if you are patient can get a set on Ebay for around $150. They rest i bought open stock.


----------



## hog987

One the big bolts a good crescent wrench will work.


----------



## MT hayer

Does anyone know who makes the case or JD wrenches these days? I have been in need of a metric set also. Been pawn shopping and haven't came across anything. I have a set of craftsman in the shop. They have been good. I do recommend getting a set of stubby combination wrenches too.


----------



## carcajou

MT hayer said:


> Does anyone know who makes the case or JD wrenches these days? I have been in need of a metric set also. Been pawn shopping and haven't came across anything. I have a set of craftsman in the shop. They have been good. I do recommend getting a set of stubby combination wrenches too.


All the John Deere tools i have seen lately are offshore production, a lot of their older tools were made by Bonney. As for the Case stuff it appears to be made by Williams, Snap on's Industrial line. Very good tools. Some of the Case tools chests are Made by Snap On also.

FYI i found these socket labels a while back and they stand up very well, and are easy to read. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-Socket-Labels-for-mechanics-the-home-craftsman-/270577199428 And they do ship to Canada.


----------



## MT hayer

I just ordered a set from Napa on the tool sale. Every wrench from 6 to 24. They have the grip teeth in the open end too. We will see how they do. I like to have good tools, but they don't grow if you loose them! They are in a cloth wrap too.


----------



## 8350HiTech

MT hayer said:


> Does anyone know who makes the case or JD wrenches these days? I have been in need of a metric set also. Been pawn shopping and haven't came across anything. I have a set of craftsman in the shop. They have been good. I do recommend getting a set of stubby combination wrenches too.


According to our NH parts guy, their tools are Bluepoint. Don't know if CNH uses them for Case tools or not.


----------



## Supa Dexta

search ebay for 'jumbo wrench set' - lots of results


----------

